# What's your Warning Percentage?



## ShadowtearX (Oct 7, 2010)

Go to you 'Viewing Profile' and copy the text from your 'Personal Info'!
Mine is:

*Warn: (0%)*

What's yours?


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2010)

100%


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Oct 7, 2010)

Still 0%. And i hope that it will stay zero.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 7, 2010)

Mine's 0%


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

Why the curiosity?

0%.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 7, 2010)

Still 0% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never had a warning since I've been here.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 7, 2010)

0% And have never had one yet. (watch all the people who say this get ten percent warn now.


----------



## fishykipper (Oct 7, 2010)

40% LOL!
do i win?? or lose?


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2010)

10%
EDIT: 20%
EDIT2: 50%
EDIT3: 80%
EDIT4: 100%
EDIT5: BANNED


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 7, 2010)

20%

The reasons were funny.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 7, 2010)

I haven't been warned yet. Trying to keep it clean.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 7, 2010)

10%, someone got anal several months ago because I had the nerve to mention a download site by name only in a post.

I mean, get real, only the truly fucking stupid think this site is regarded as anything other than a haven for fucking thieves.

I can understand not liking links, but to mention a name only the epic dense are not actually aware of by name, hardly a revelation when we routinely add links to all the places to buy the necessary products to [censored] consumer goods with.

Only a complete tit thinks are flashcarts are honest items meant to enable homebrew.


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

60%






I am not happy because of it


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I am not happy because of itThat's a shame because I am!QUOTE(Panzer Tacticer @ Oct 7 2010, 12:34 PM) 10%, someone got anal several months ago because I had the nerve to mention a download site by name only in a post.
> 
> I mean, get real, only the truly fucking stupid think this site is regarded as anything other than a haven for fucking thieves.
> 
> ...


Rules are rules. Umad.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 7, 2010)

0%


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 7, 2010)

200%
I'm wanted but they can't put me in jail!


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 7, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> 10%, someone got anal several months ago because I had the nerve to mention a download site by name only in a post.
> 
> I mean, get real, only the truly fucking stupid think this site is regarded as anything other than a haven for fucking thieves.
> 
> ...



cry moar?


----------



## RoMee (Oct 7, 2010)

100%, I think a mod forgot to ban me


----------



## geminisama (Oct 7, 2010)

Warn: (0%) -----

Wow, thought it would be more considering how many times I've chewed out beggars, and children with entitlement issues.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 7, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CRY SOME MOOORE!
0% =D


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 7, 2010)

:3


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2010)

0%


----------



## Clookster (Oct 7, 2010)

10%


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 7, 2010)

0%

It's cuz I don't say 'fuck' very often...

Oh, shit!


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 7, 2010)

0%

I r nice temper


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 7, 2010)

theorticilly, over 9000


----------



## evandixon (Oct 7, 2010)

0%.

I don't really see why you ask.
Should I just post a record of everyone's warn level on my website?:


Spoiler



Well, I'm not going to...


----------



## yobemal (Oct 7, 2010)

Warn: (10%)

shit rule


----------



## ace1o1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool...If that's you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know I have 0%.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

inb4eventuallock

30%. Wee!

It'd be 70% if I still had everything.

I don't really care though. A warning basically comes down to exactly the same thing as an angry PM from one of the mods.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I have a  pretty more or less 20%. Is not bad but is not good either.
When we would able to recover our fidelity


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 7, 2010)

0% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hoping it stays that way (please don't hit me now mods)


----------



## Forstride (Oct 7, 2010)

0%.  I've never been warned since I joined either.


----------



## Goli (Oct 7, 2010)

0%, and I hope it stays like that always


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Oct 7, 2010)

0% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoping it will stay like that for a while.


----------



## GentleFist (Oct 7, 2010)

i thought i have 40 but i just saw i have 50 because some mod found something in a old post of mine~...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> inb4eventuallock
> 
> 30%. Wee!
> 
> ...



Except that in your case one more "angry pm" will probably be the last pm you ever get here.

Carry on not caring though.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 7, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that make him banned from DS-Scene and GBAtemp as well? another natuto freak to go


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Except that in your case one more "angry pm" will probably be the last pm you ever get here.


Teehee~

Lovely.


----------



## GentleFist (Oct 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> inb4eventuallock
> 
> 30%. Wee!
> 
> ...



you can lose warning level? how?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 7, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm right, every year it decreases a little. But I could be wrong


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 7, 2010)

If you behave well and show that you are willing to change the bad things you couldn't resist doing, or after a certain amount of time, you can ask a moderator to lower it again.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 7, 2010)

Mine is 0%.
Me iz nise percon!


----------



## ShadowtearX (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow dind't think that people would even post here XP


----------



## RoMee (Oct 7, 2010)

CoolKill3r said:
			
		

> Wow dind't think that people would even post here XP



you're not in romxxxxxxx anymore

edit:
wow 09 and only 9 post..you spend too much time at that rom site


----------



## luke_c (Oct 7, 2010)

I am yet to receive a warn and with some luck it can stay that way!


----------



## MrCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> 60%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's your fault kinda


----------



## ShadowtearX (Oct 7, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> CoolKill3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea your right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im not in that site anymore


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I am yet to receive a warn and with some luck it can stay that way!


You're unwarnable now anyway


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 7, 2010)

It is 0% because I like to keep it clean. And smooth.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 7, 2010)

I've yet to get any warnfications. Goody-two-shoes will prevail!


----------



## MrCooper (Oct 7, 2010)

0% and i plan to keep it that way


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 7, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quick! link me to some warez!!! ahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0% like most people though...pretty easy to stay like that actually. If you consider sexual favors for the mods easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler


----------



## The Pi (Oct 7, 2010)

0% should be higher if you ask me. < that's not a request.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Oct 7, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> 0% should be higher if you ask me. < that's not a request.



yea you wan... aww why not?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 7, 2010)

0%...... Yay...........


----------



## Tanas (Oct 7, 2010)

0% at the moment but i've had 30% which were all for petty things.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Oct 7, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> CoolKill3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i know XP


----------



## Devin (Oct 7, 2010)

-100%

I'm just that good.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> I've yet to get any warnfications. Goody-two-shoes will prevail!


I lol'd. XD


0%.
Double-warned, then two removals.


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 7, 2010)

20%, I had a rickroll in my sig and didn't know they were prohibited... Oops


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2010)

@SimpyDsi: Not just a rickroll, but one designed to lock up people's browsers.



I went ahead and reviewed all the warns that were posted in this thread. 
A couple of them warranted lowering, due to elapsed time. 







			
				ifish said:
			
		

> 60%
> I am not happy because of it



Tickled the shit out of me.....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2010)

40%


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 7, 2010)

0%. It should stay that way.... I always obey the rules yo.

(Except for that one time just for fun I did something illegal on the Gamefaqs board at my friends house... lost 400 karma because of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alidsl (Oct 7, 2010)

0%

But I got banned on game spot for talking about mah flashcarts


----------



## murkurie (Oct 7, 2010)

0% I plan to keep it that way


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 7, 2010)

0%


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 7, 2010)

0% and proud


----------



## .Chris (Oct 7, 2010)

100%! yay me!


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 7, 2010)

10% for when I went trolling for pokenoobs.


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> 100%! yay me!



Are you being serious?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have 0%

ifish is jealous.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 7, 2010)

0%, and I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Oct 7, 2010)

None


----------



## .Chris (Oct 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, No, Maybe So


----------



## xist (Oct 7, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> (Except for that one time just for fun I did something illegal on the Gamefaqs board at my friends house... lost 400 karma because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call that as BS.....explain 400 Karma loss or admit you made it up.


----------



## Joktan (Oct 7, 2010)

0%


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Oct 7, 2010)

10. can a mod remove it or something? I dont double posts and it's just an accident. I always follow rules


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 7, 2010)

0%.
Just got a warn removed.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

Warn: 10% because i called someone's program stupid


----------



## basher11 (Oct 7, 2010)

0% because i dont do anything bad


----------



## RoMee (Oct 7, 2010)

I wonder if warnings gets deleted

Like if I had a 10% warning but don't get another one for like 1 to 2 years, does it go away?
because I think deleting year old warning for  good behavior is a good idea


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 8, 2010)

Zero percent, which leads me to believe that the mods are ignoring my posts.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 8, 2010)

zippo, for know...


----------



## yellowthunder (Oct 8, 2010)

Still on zero. (I'm still new  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 8, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I wonder if warnings gets deleted
> 
> Like if I had a 10% warning but don't get another one for like 1 to 2 years, does it go away?
> because I think deleting year old warning for  good behavior is a good idea


You can PM a mod. Only if the rule breaking occurred over 8 months ago. Or something like that anyway.


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 8, 2010)

0.1%


----------



## RoMee (Oct 8, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have 0% warning, but I was just wondering


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2010)

10% is mine. It was hinted. Pun offcourse


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 8, 2010)

mthrnite - Warned on Jul 22 2010, 01:26 PM

*Added to warn level*:	bump


Vulpes Abnocto - Warned on Jul 22 2010, 01:18 PM

*Added to warn level*:	needlessly bumping topics.


sooooo... 20%!


----------



## Dialexio (Oct 8, 2010)

Zero percent. Never got warned once.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

WildWon	Warned on Sep 15 2010, 08:18 PM
Removed from warn level	A respectful apology. (it goes a long way in my book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WildWon	Warned on Sep 14 2010, 07:51 PM
Added to warn level	Rom link.

Ace Gunman	Warned on Mar 5 2010, 01:13 PM
Removed from warn level	Warning lowered.

shaunj66	Warned on Oct 19 2007, 07:13 PM
Added to warn level	Advertising


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 8, 2010)

Never EVER got a warning.

Truth be told, I think I have deserved 1 or 2 though.

EDIT: CrimzonEyed, REALLY?!?  ROM links with almost 1,000 posts?!?



			
				CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> WildWon	Warned on Sep 14 2010, 07:51 PM
> Added to warn level	Rom link.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 8, 2010)

Never received a warn. Not active enough to do so. Plus, I kinda just blend into the background.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

Just thinking if my warn can get reconsidered and removed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL
I was stupid posting those links


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mines infinite zero, like the user above^


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 8, 2010)

Well mine still is zero(hopefully it will continue) since I'm still new(not so).


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 8, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Never EVER got a warning.
> 
> Truth be told, I think I have deserved 1 or 2 though.
> 
> ...


It was at the peek of Pokemon black/white hype. i posted a fake rom. It wasn't a rom, only a bat file that turn peoples computer off


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 8, 2010)

20%
1 reason was my fault and the other wasn't but I got a warn for it considering I couldn't prove it.


----------



## lolzed (Oct 8, 2010)

10%

```
Gaydrian ÂÂÂÂWarned on Apr 13 2010, 07:57 PM
Added to warn level ÂÂÂÂFlaming
```

I searched it a long time ago,found the thread,but don't remember trolling/flaming in it at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW mod take the warn off?Pretty please


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2010)

Why is everyone so stessed over being warned or having a warn%?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Just thinking if my warn can get reconsidered and removed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't get "deleted" per se, but they do get canceled out/lowered. 
The notes about the warn will always be there. We can neither alter nor remove those.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so stessed over being warned or having a warn%?


If it gets too high you get banned.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok, I can wait


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mine is 20%.


----------



## XFlak (Oct 8, 2010)

how about lowering deadlyfoez's warn level so he can return to gbatemp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




out of curiosity, if u were to average his warn level with mine (which is 0) would I be banned?


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 8, 2010)

30%

Because I'm a boss.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just to add..

you get banned. FOREVER.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2010)

0%, hoorah.

Despite my occasional dickishness I make it up in the end


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

Willing to remove warning points at £5 per 10%.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## monkat (Oct 8, 2010)

What?! That's outrageous! Make it 1pound per percent! More profitable...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, are you trying to say I have a dishonest face? lol


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Willing to remove warning points at £5 per 10%.


Will you pay me £25 to add 50%?


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2010)

Warns actually don't have that much to do with being banned unless you reach 100% of course. People have been banned with 0% warns for doing something serious enough, while others have survived all the way up to 90%. There are many other factors that we consider before we take the final step of banning someone. Personally I use warns as a method to get a quick gauge of a person I am not familiar with, and as a way to keep a record of what I consider unacceptable behaviour so other staff can see it at a glance. That's why with warns from me you usually have a link to the offending post itself. I don't consider warnings a punishment as such, even though they mean a lot to some people, punishments are things like suspensions and disabling someone's posting ability more than warns are.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 9, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be serious.  It's easy money XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Will you pay me £25 to add 50%?
> 
> As long as you'll pay me to remove them.
> 
> QUOTE(Arctic @ Oct 8 2010, 11:58 PM) Well, if I remember the story behind your nickname correctly, you'll do just about anything for money.








 I have my own urban legend!  Goooooal!


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2010)

[.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Although this one involves a dark back alley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies and slander!  10% warn for even uttering such a disgraceful thing.  Now, about that fiver. lol


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll give a cookie to the first person to remove my warns. No money.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Oct 9, 2010)

Surprisingly nothing yet.


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 9, 2010)

10%, for exposing a troll in a rather cruel way. It was worth it.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> mthrnite - Warned on Jun 18 2010, 10:44 PM
> 
> *Added to warn level*: BUMP
> 
> ...


I posted a picture of a black man going OMG, and it was apparently racist so yeah, I remember making some blog post about my 20% warn because I didn't know you could click on the # in your warn level


			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Warns actually don't have that much to do with being banned unless you reach 100% of course. People have been banned with 0% warns for doing something serious enough, while others have survived all the way up to 90%. There are many other factors that we consider before we take the final step of banning someone. Personally I use warns as a method to get a quick gauge of a person I am not familiar with, and as a way to keep a record of what I consider unacceptable behaviour so other staff can see it at a glance. That's why with warns from me you usually have a link to the offending post itself. I don't consider warnings a punishment as such, even though they mean a lot to some people, punishments are things like suspensions and disabling someone's posting ability more than warns are.


but I can't post in trading forum just cuz i have 20% -.-


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 9, 2010)

What happened to beegee?? is he/she gonna come back?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 9, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> What happened to beegee?? is he/she gonna come back?


He's banned so no.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(It's he.)

And being banned isn't necessarily the end in some rare cases, but I'd be surprised if he was allowed to come back.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 9, 2010)

mine is at zero percent and i intend to keep it that way


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 9, 2010)

XFlak said:
			
		

> how about lowering deadlyfoez's warn level so he can return to gbatemp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banning isn't dependent on warns only. DF got banned before reaching the max. (Though he would've reached it if it wasn't lowered a few times)


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 9, 2010)

I found beegee in a tf2 server I added him he said he flamed I think and doesnt know how long he is banned.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 9, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> I found beegee in a tf2 server I added him he said he flamed I think and doesnt know how long he is banned.


Bans last forever


----------



## Thoob (Oct 9, 2010)

10%.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 9, 2010)

30%


----------



## pikachu945 (Oct 9, 2010)

0% and thats the way its gonna stay


----------



## zeromac (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the PM i got for flaming from Hadrian Gaydrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*unnecessary rehashing of the incident removed


----------



## KevFan (Oct 9, 2010)

mine is still 0%  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and i hope it stays like that


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2010)

0% and always has been.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Post quote removed


Posting that is not the smartest thing to do.
I suggest you erase what Gaydrian said.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine just got put back down to 0%! Thanks TD.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2010)

0% although I have no idea why...I usually give you people trouble. I guess I'm VERY good at what I do, eh?


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then permanent bans are myths??? Just bans???? Nnnnnnooooo!!!.....
Edit: wasted my 500th post on this D=


----------



## Depravo (Oct 9, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that given who it was said to it was perfectly acceptable. Maybe this is why I'll never be a moderator.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 9, 2010)

0%

I'm too innocent for warn.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 9, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Then permanent bans are myths??? Just bans???? Nnnnnnooooo!!!.....
> Edit: wasted my 500th post on this D=


Bans are permanent, suspensions are not (though suspensions are often called bans on other forums)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 9, 2010)

What a useless thread. It belongs to the trash can.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 9, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> What a useless thread. It belongs to the trash can.


+10% warn


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> What a useless thread. It belongs to the trash can.



If you can't troll then stop trying.


----------



## ZeroTm (Oct 9, 2010)

10% and I regret nothing! (I actually do)


----------



## overslept (Oct 9, 2010)

0%, surprisingly.


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2010)

Still ZERO


----------



## azntiger (Oct 9, 2010)

0% :]


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> What a useless thread. It belongs to the trash can.QUOTE(WiiBricker @ Oct 9 2010, 01:44 PM) I'm too cool to read threads before judging them.
> I mean screw the fact that multiple mods have posted in this thread helping users out or answering questions...
> I'm too cool to read the thread before posting, so I didn't see any of that, so it doesn't matter.



Fixed that for 'ya.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 9, 2010)

30 because I flamed a noob who was obviously mentally disabled in sarcasm in shin menigami strange journey USA thread.

I don't remember any other ones...I think I was sore about some LUCKY FUCK  below 10 posts noobie who got a DSTwo in a drawing ( and I wasn't the only one who wasn't happy)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 9, 2010)

Nah, this thread doesn't belong in the trash can. 
Only a few posts in it do.


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2010)

0%
I'm a good boy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I hate that about some places.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine'a still 0%. I have no idea why though, I've done a few warn-worthy things in my time here.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Mine'a still 0%. I have no idea why though, I've done a few warn-worthy things in my time here.


Naughty Prinny™.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2010)

0%.


And I thought I was the baddest of the bad.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## LeoSan (Oct 10, 2010)

I just registered the other day so I'm clean for now


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know, someone stole it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## craplame (Nov 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 9, 2010)

Still at 0%


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 9, 2010)

Warn: (0%) 
Yay, I'm a good member.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

*Warn: 120%*


----------



## Matthew (Nov 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## mameks (Nov 9, 2010)

0%
'cos VA loves me :3


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## Crass (Nov 9, 2010)

30% because apparently I am mean to retardos.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 9, 2010)

30% for posting skat porn ¬_¬ i was excited


----------



## Rydian (Nov 9, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> 30% for posting skat porn ¬_¬ i was excited


... about scat porn?


----------



## iFish (Nov 9, 2010)

40% 

At one point it was 70%


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fapfapfap


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 9, 2010)

0 percent


----------



## plasma (Nov 9, 2010)

Warn: (50%) for funny reasons lol


----------



## Tanas (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been stood in the naughty corner 3 times now and one of my warning was for flaming, which was so trivial, I must have upset an OP's love child something.


----------



## Porobu (Nov 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 9, 2010)

10%

It's just a matter of time it reaches 100%

I like this forum for the fact that i will get warning (10% an such) before getting a permanent ban.

I was on this other forum and got in an argument with it's creator/admin (a well known forum as well, i think it's member's is far greater than that of Gbatemp) and well i got a permanent ban for obvious reason. I am now a more aware and smarter person. (Do not argue with your superior's)


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Nov 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## mameks (Nov 9, 2010)

cooleo said:
			
		

> Warn: (50%) for funny reasons lol


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine went from 10% back to 0%. :3


----------



## Metalik (Nov 9, 2010)

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.1%


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> lolwut, you can spambot yourself? xD
> I can do anything.
> 
> 
> ...


You want to get banned again? >:(


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 9, 2010)

0%


----------



## Arras (Nov 9, 2010)

0%

And, tj_cool, I'm not particularly interested in the SPAMBOT button, but how did you manage to put a screenshot of your post inside your post without editing it? Isn't that sort of paradoxal?





tj edit: yes, yes it is. Or is it?

Ah, so you can edit stuff without leaving a "This message was edited by..."? Cool.

We can choose that actually


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 9, 2010)

10% for something I know I shouldn't ever have done XD
It's kinda long ago though (almost 6 months now) so I wonder when it'll go back down. Never mind this, just looked it up in the rules.
You know what guys? You should read the rules, it's good reading stuff


----------



## Rydian (Nov 9, 2010)

Arras said:
			
		

> how did you manage to put a screenshot of your post inside your post without editing it? Isn't that sort of paradoxal?


I'm so 1337 I can do it without needing those silly heaven-sent mod powers. *puffs out chestfur proudly*



Though I'm debating on whether to just post how, or do it in EoF and see how quickly somebody figures it out.


----------



## Coto (Nov 9, 2010)

20%, which 10% of them i´m proud of. haha


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine is 0%. Hope it stays like this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I don't know, someone stole it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the way your avatar is looking down at it


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 10, 2010)

tj, you damned time traveler.


----------



## iFish (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha, TJ makes me laugh.

Don't SPAMBOT me pl0x :x


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 10, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Mine went from 10% back to 0%. :3


can that happen?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.

...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 10, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure it can. It just requires long periods of decent behavior.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 10, 2010)

9001%

lol, jk, 0.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 10, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gahahaha.....You must have misinterpreted that . What i meant was the amount of members it had. xD

and no, i do not want to get banned again. xD


----------



## Didu50 (Nov 10, 2010)

0.

And 200th post! This might just be a everyday thing for the rest of you, but for me it is a great achievement.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 10, 2010)

*Warn: (0%) *

(& it's been like that since I've joined in 23-September 06)


----------



## monkat (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I need some more warn points. If a mod is listening, I could do with 20-30 more.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I think I need some more warn points. If a mod is listening, I could do with 20-30 more.


I was being sarcastic when I said they did it with a cockslap.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 10, 2010)

10% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p1ngy removed a warn


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 10, 2010)

0% is my warning


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 10, 2010)

0 since I joined. I rarely do anything warn worthy.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Still 0%, so far so good xD


----------



## iFish (Nov 11, 2010)

It is now 0%


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 11, 2010)

0%, I'm pro!! Go me!


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 11, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> It is now 0%


It won't be forever, and you know it.

My warn is 0% as well.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 11, 2010)

mine is 50


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 11, 2010)

Can mods warn themselves? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, i've been a good boy. I deserve a 0% nao.


----------



## iFish (Nov 11, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, If I behave it will be


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 11, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually kind of awesome. I'm jealous of you


----------



## iFish (Nov 11, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? I should be jealous of you.

I am not proud that I had such a high warn.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 11, 2010)

I think mine is 0%.
How do I get it up to be K0ol?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 11, 2010)

My Warning Percentage is still 0, ever since I registered at GBAtemp.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 11, 2010)

I think i had 10% at one time, but im not sure...if not then ive been 0 since I registered


----------



## pcmanrules (Nov 11, 2010)

0% always has been and always will be!


----------



## Gus122000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Currently zero but I have a feeling that might just change eventually.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Nov 11, 2010)

9001%


Spoiler



Not really, it's 0%


----------



## hakusa (Nov 11, 2010)

0%... Until I accidentally slip up and do something on mistake. :\
Hope it stays like that _forever_.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 11, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Can mods warn themselves?


Nope, no warn meter.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 12, 2010)

Still 0%


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 12, 2010)

0% i am an innocent person


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, well, it's only interesting to post again if any change actually occurs.

Like with me! 40% now, but I'll get it back to 0 some day, I suppose.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 12, 2010)

*Warn: 150%*


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2010)

My is -100%


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 14, 2010)

10%
I don't know why it was raised :| 
I did not even get a PM from the mods.
meh


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 14, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> 10%
> I don't know why it was raised :|
> I did not even get a PM from the mods.
> meh


According to your warn log (you can see it by clicking on 10% btw), you requested a suspension.


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 14, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow i didn't know you can click that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mystery solved then


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I meant to remove that warn, (I have to raise someone's warn in order to suspend them) but I completely forgot about it. You are back to 0% now.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Nov 14, 2010)

It's OVER 9000!

Nah, not really.
0%.


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 14, 2010)

10% NOW!

Yay Toni


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Still 0%


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 26, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 26, 2010)

20%, should've been taken down several months ago by mods.

The reason? Fuzzy kittens for one, and another for being off-topic. The second I can understand.

This was in 2009, I think...

EDIT: It changed to flaming now, but it was late in 2009- over 11 months now.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 27, 2010)

Still 0%. I'm a good little boy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> 20%, should've been taken down several months ago by mods.
> 
> The reason? Fuzzy kittens for one, and another for being off-topic. The second I can understand.
> 
> ...



You're exactly right. 
I'll go ahead and reduce it 10% now. 
The other 10% will be removed in December.


By the way, those warn notes cannot be changed or edited.


----------



## Tux' (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm still at 0%, I am speshul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least the last time I checked I was...


----------



## imshortandrad (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm at 0%.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

Tux' said:
			
		

> I'm still at 0%, I am speshul
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Looks at your member information*
"Lies: 100%"

Hmmm.....


----------



## Tux' (Nov 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Tux' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if I said I was lying about it being at 10%? Would that mean I'm telling the truth? OH MY GOD I CONFUSED MYSELF >_<

I hope my warn stays at 0% though, makes me happy


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 27, 2010)

98.24%

No lie.  
Unless that statement is a lie.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 27, 2010)

30%...

and wishes it would go away


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 27, 2010)

60% cuz mods for some reason hate me


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 27, 2010)

A 20% of pure evil


----------



## The Pi (Nov 27, 2010)

It was 0%
then 10% (requested suspension, thanks TJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
then 0% (thanks TD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> cannot be changed _or_ edited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*cowers from banhammer*


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> It was 0%
> then 10% (requested suspension, thanks TJ
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you request a suspension?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> 60% cuz mods for some reason hate me


No, it's just you.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 27, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was bogged down with school work, I already missed a few deadlines so I cut out all distractions.
I might have to do that again (prelims on Monday).


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2010)

PK: Just for that I'm telling everybody about your warn level!



...ah crap, you're one of the boring ones at 0%


----------



## Law (Nov 27, 2010)

0% (thanks hadrian)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 27, 2010)

My warning % is 0 .....which makes sense since I don't post much


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2010)

0% Yay!
At one stage i believe it was 10% Cause of..... idk...
Im sure a mod will be able to see lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 28, 2010)

100%
I A PRO HAXXOR.


----------



## Takanato (Nov 28, 2010)

My warning level is 40%...and has been for a long while, Guess the admins forgot to remove the warns, meh. SMH.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 28, 2010)

*checks*

You weren't forgotten.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Nov 28, 2010)

20%


----------



## jeremy235 (Nov 28, 2010)

They give me 10% for hello.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 28, 2010)

9001%
Don't ask me why i'm still here, I just am.



Spoiler



0%


----------



## monkat (Nov 28, 2010)

Seriously.

I deserve more warn points than I have.

*grumble*


----------



## iFish (Nov 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Seriously.
> 
> I deserve more warn points than I have.
> 
> *grumble*


Why do you want more warn points?

You can have my old ones if you like...


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 29, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Seriously.
> 
> I deserve more warn points than I have.
> 
> *grumble*



Post some cp or something.

No, wait. That'll probably get you banned and convicted.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 29, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I actually meant THIS:



Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 29, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> They give me 10% for hello.




That's all they gave you?

*bumps it up*


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Team_Subspace (Nov 29, 2010)

i have 0% and im trying to keep it that way


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 30, 2010)

NOOOOOOO


Trolley dave increase my warning from 0 to 10 percent
So my warning now is 10 percent but thats okay


----------



## Sop (Nov 30, 2010)

100000.93%


----------

